# Beechwood Grange nr York



## 103605 (Mar 26, 2007)

Off to Beechwood Grange CC site nr York next week if anyone would like to meet up. Couldn't get into Rowntree - it was showing as fully booked months ago as so many CC sites seem to do  

Hope its the usual CC standard - we have had no problems so far with CC unlike some other members, so here's hoping.


Laurie


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi Doc Cam. We have found the CC site's we have use all to be good and I think both the York sites are realy nice.

We to found that the sites are all fully booked on the website but we have rang them and got on no problem even when the website is showing full. Its always worth a try. :wink: 

But dont tell everyone  


Richard...


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

doc_cam said:


> Off to Beechwood Grange CC site nr York next week if anyone would like to meet up. Couldn't get into Rowntree - it was showing as fully booked months ago as so many CC sites seem to do
> 
> Hope its the usual CC standard - we have had no problems so far with CC unlike some other members, so here's hoping.
> 
> Laurie


hi i booked rowntree park months ago for this week end i know what you mean :roll:

ray


----------

